
Facing unbearable heat, Qatar has begun to air-condition the outdoors - jpindar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/world/climate-environment/climate-change-qatar-air-conditioning-outdoors/
======
jsperson
One thing I can't figure out - where are they dumping all of the heat? AC just
moves heat. Where's it all going? It's like trying to cool your house by
opening the fridge. All the heat just gets pushed out the back of the fridge
and into the house.

~~~
Accujack
Into air that's not in the stadium or street. As long as the cool air is
dumped into the bowl of the stadium, it will remain there.

All you need to do to make it work is use a compressor capable of high ambient
temp. operation, like these:

[http://files.danfoss.com/TechnicalInfo/Rapid/17/Article/Komp...](http://files.danfoss.com/TechnicalInfo/Rapid/17/Article/KompressorGBXML/%20Kompressorer.pdf)

